# Remember that crazy construction-cone-orange laundry room?



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW, what an amazing tranformation! 

That orange....


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice - yeah I would call that decorating ala safety cone.

Dealt with something similar on our house except it was pepto bismal pink. Not bubble gum not pretty little girls room pink...but in yo face bright as a halogen pepto bismal pink. 

It's amazing what a good paint color choice can do to a room.

Robyn


----------



## tango0202 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am dealing with an avocado green kitchen right now....it will be going away very soon tho!!


----------

